# Miriam Leone si sposa con Paolo Carullo



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

L'attrice e Miss Italia 2008, *Miriam Leone, si è sposata* oggi a Sciclì con il suo fidanzato *Paolo Carullo*, imprenditore e deejay.


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'attrice e Miss Italia 2008, *Miriam Leone, si è sposata* oggi a Sciclì con il suo fidanzato *Paolo Carullo*, imprenditore e deejay.


Beato lui.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'attrice e Miss Italia 2008, *Miriam Leone, si è sposata* oggi a Sciclì con il suo fidanzato *Paolo Carullo*, imprenditore e deejay.


Complimenti a lui.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2021)

Brutta come la fame...


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2021)

Dura da digerire.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'attrice e Miss Italia 2008, *Miriam Leone, si è sposata* oggi a Sciclì con il suo fidanzato *Paolo Carullo*, imprenditore e deejay.


L'uomo più fortunato d'Italia


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Brutta come la fame...


in che senso scusa


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Brutta come la fame...


of the year


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2021)

Se vai in giro per strada c'è ne sono a centinaia più belle, poi se a te piacciono VIP indipendentemente di come sono è un altro discorso.


----------



## princeps (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se vai in giro per strada c'è ne sono a centinaia più belle, poi se a te piacciono VIP indipendentemente di come sono è un altro discorso.


cosa????
va bene: i gusti son gusti però sarei curioso di sapere che per strade vai in giro


----------



## kekkopot (18 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> cosa????
> va bene: i gusti son gusti però sarei curioso di sapere che per strade vai in giro


Così ci facciamo un salto tutti...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Settembre 2021)

Beato lui,l'uomo più fortunato d'italia. Per me Miriam è fantastica, è un capolavoro di donna.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se vai in giro per strada c'è ne sono a centinaia più belle, poi se a te piacciono VIP indipendentemente di come sono è un altro discorso.


Dai, troll  in che strade giri tu?


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Dai, troll  in che strade giri tu?


Scommetto che bazzica abitualmente dalle parti di Riga, Vilnius e Tallinn.
Altrimenti sarebbe difficilmente spiegabile, per quella che è la media nelle nostre italiche lande...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Scommetto che bazzica abitualmente dalle parti di Riga, Vilnius e Tallinn.
> Altrimenti sarebbe difficilmente spiegabile, per quella che è la media nelle nostre italiche lande...


Ci sta prendendo in giro, troll dell'anno!


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Settembre 2021)

Si sì bruttissima ..infatti credo il ragazzo usi un lenzuolo per coprirla in certi momenti 



ma - non per vanto - io felicissimo di chi incontro a casa. Vi lascio Miriam. No comment


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se vai in giro per strada c'è ne sono a centinaia più belle, poi se a te piacciono VIP indipendentemente di come sono è un altro discorso.


Beh, la bellezza è sempre un fattore soggettivo.

Può non piacere, ma dire che Miriam Leone è brutta, su...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2021)

solitamente non invidio chi si sposa, ma in questo caso sto vacillando


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Beh, la bellezza è sempre un fattore soggettivo.
> 
> Può non piacere, ma dire che Miriam Leone è brutta, su...


Si, giusto quello che dici la bellezza è soggettiva, a me non piace, forse ho sbagliato termine nel dire " brutta" ,ma fatto sta che non è carino non avere rispetto delle opinioni altrui anche se non li condividiamo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, giusto quello che dici la bellezza è soggettiva, a me non piace, forse ho sbagliato termine nel dire " brutta" ,ma fatto sta che non è carino non avere rispetto delle opinioni altrui anche se non li condividiamo.


Personalmente ti invidio, visto che hai detto che per strada ne trovi di migliori. 

Se è così, beato te, anche se c'è da dire che ormai è difficile trovare ragazze brutte visto che vogliono fare tutte le dive sui social/influencer, dove poi con il photoshop sembrano tutte fotomodelle.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> solitamente non invidio chi si sposa, ma in questo caso sto vacillando


Tradizionalista. Non ti accontenti della "battuta"?


----------



## Milo (18 Settembre 2021)

Si ma io sto aspettando ancora le vie dove incroci ragazze più belle di Miriam leone


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tradizionalista. Non ti accontenti della "battuta"?


Avoja se mi accontenterei


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Personalmente ti invidio, visto che hai detto che per strada ne trovi di migliori.
> 
> Se è così, beato te, anche se c'è da dire che ormai è difficile trovare ragazze brutte visto che vogliono fare tutte le dive sui social/influencer, dove poi con il photoshop sembrano tutte fotomodelle.


 Eh, il problema si pone quando le incontri. 

Chi è su Tinder e co ne sa qualcosa. In foto tutte dive, dal vivo...


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2021)

Apparizione della Madonna, 18.09.2021


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Apparizione della Madonna, 18.09.2021



La madre di MESSIAs allora. Ma non stava con Giuseppe? E come sembra giovane ...


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, giusto quello che dici la bellezza è soggettiva, a me non piace, forse ho sbagliato termine nel dire " brutta" ,ma fatto sta che non è carino non avere rispetto delle opinioni altrui anche se non li condividiamo.



Oh, comunque secondo i nuovi canoni di bellezza, non è che devi durare fatica a trovarla meglio di lei, basta prendere qualsiasi obesa afroamericana da 130kg della pubblicità della KalvinCane, eh.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Personalmente ti invidio, visto che hai detto che per strada ne trovi di migliori.
> 
> Se è così, beato te, anche se c'è da dire che ormai è difficile trovare ragazze brutte visto che vogliono fare tutte le dive sui social/influencer, dove poi con il photoshop sembrano tutte fotomodelle.


Si non hai tutti i torti,oggi quello che appare non è quello che è, una bellezzacostruita, insomma falsa.

La notte vai a letto con una strafiga e la mattina struccata e assonnata ti ritrovi a letto conla Bindi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si non hai tutti i torti,oggi quello che appare non è quello che è, una bellezzacostruita, insomma falsa.
> 
> La notte vai a letto con una strafiga e la mattina struccata e assonnata ti ritrovi a letto conla Bindi


Quello una volta, adesso tra reggiseni imbottiti fatti alla perfezione, mutande che ti fanno il culo sodo, una appena si spoglia cambia da così a così.
Ricordo una tizia che da due tette normali tirò fuori due brufoli ... Il 90% delle ragazze odierne sono dei superfake, chi più, chi meno


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Oh, comunque secondo i nuovi canoni di bellezza, non è che devi durare fatica a trovarla meglio di lei, basta prendere qualsiasi obesa afroamericana da 130kg della pubblicità della KalvinCane, eh.


Guarda ho girato un po il mondo e per me le ragazze più belle sono Russe ma soprattutto arabe.

Tutto comunque come dice Admin è soggettivo, soprattutto quando si tratta di gusti personali.

Io per esempio stravedo per le more tipo la Bellucci, magari c'è gente a cui non piace.

In generale la fascia di età conta molto in queste cose


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Guarda ho girato un po il mondo e per me le ragazze più belle sono Russe ma soprattutto arabe.
> 
> Tutto comunque come dice Admin è soggettivo, soprattutto quando si tratta di gusti personali.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda, ti capisco, ovviamente la bellezza è soggettiva. E l'età conta tantissimo, vero.

Per i gusti personali, stravedo per le donne, visto come sono messo.

Purtroppo sembra sia diventato un reato ultimamente ... transgender, indefiniti, "non binari", etc etc.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello una volta, adesso tra reggiseni imbottiti fatti alla perfezione, mutande che ti fanno il culo sodo, una appena si spoglia cambia da così a così.
> Ricordo una tizia che da due tette normali tirò fuori due brufoli ... Il 90% delle ragazze odierne sono dei superfake, chi più, chi meno


Infatti.

Perché l'apparire conta tantissimo ,soprattutto in tempi di " social" vero male del nostro tempo.

Fra l'altro si deve stare molto attenti perché magari pensi di andare con una bella donna ma........poi ti ritrovi la banana chichita invece che la patata selenella


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Settembre 2021)

A me allora é capitato il biglietto dell’enalotto 
Venezuelana, 7 anni più giovane. 
La quotidiana consapevolezza che il marmo non é solo a Carrara


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per i gusti personali, stravedo per le donne, visto come sono messo.
> Purtroppo sembra sia diventato un reato ultimamente ... transgender, indefiniti, "non binari", etc etc.



Miriam Leone non è più di moda, adesso c'è semplicemente Leone, il/la/i figlio/a/i dei Ferragnez.


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Apparizione della Madonna, 18.09.2021


----------



## davidsdave80 (19 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> A me allora é capitato il biglietto dell’enalotto
> Venezuelana, 7 anni più giovane.
> La quotidiana consapevolezza che il marmo non é solo a Carrara
> Complimenti!! beato te! conta e come il fisico... Oltte alla fortuna ci sara' altro da parte tua... mi riferisco a personalita'.. fisico . etc.. complimenti! a che eta' ti sei sposato se non sono indiscreto?


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Settembre 2021)

Sposato? Naaa 
Venivamo da due matrimoni terminati.
42 / 35

credimi, fisico io normale  compensa lei. Credo - tornando seri - che a parte i VIP che necessitano di visibilità, oggigiorno serva maturità e personalità, resilienza ed empatia. Personalità e un cervello brillante arrivano dove neanche i le copertine patinate possono ambire.

per esperienza personale, basta non porsi limiti perché di occasioni / esperienze con donne bellissime di ogni angolo del mondo se ne trovano tante - almeno in Lombardia


----------



## neversayconte (19 Settembre 2021)

lui è un bel tipo, giovane e alto (sono ironico)


----------



## Igniorante (19 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se vai in giro per strada c'è ne sono a centinaia più belle, poi se a te piacciono VIP indipendentemente di come sono è un altro discorso.


lol
Che anche in giro per strada ci siano bellissime ragazze è assolutamente vero, ma per quanto riguarda il mondo dello spettacolo stiamo parlando di una super top(a)


----------



## Igniorante (19 Settembre 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> lui è un bel tipo, giovane e alto (sono ironico)
> Vedi l'allegato 1324


Bel cesso, il mio falegname con 30.000 lire lo faceva meglio (cit.)


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Settembre 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> lui è un bel tipo, giovane e alto (sono ironico)
> Vedi l'allegato 1324


Rosico.


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Rosico.


Siamo in 2


----------

